# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Home Made Fire Starter

## crashdive123

Vthompson asked in a thread if anybody made fire starters from sawdust and wax.  So, here's a batch I made today.

Here are some home made fire starters.  They are simple to make and work very well.  There are similar commercial ones available, but if you would rather make your own…

The materials I used were sawdust, dryer lint, wax, cardboard egg carton.  You will also need a way to melt your wax.  I prefer to use a double boiler method and a little camp stove.  Some people like to use the microwave, but in order to maintain marital bliss I am relegated to my work shop.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I use a large block of wax that I have, but if you save wax from your candles that works great.  Do not heat the wax directly over your stove.  The double boiler method will keep you from burning down your house, garage, work shop, etc.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

After you pour some wax in the molds stir it up a bit and then tamp it down.  Note that on the open section of the carton I just poured wax on a large pile of saw dust.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

When you cut the egg carton to separate the fire starters, leave the cup in tact and leave an edge that can be used as a wick (makes lighting easier).  For the larger block, just cut them to the size you want.  Experiment with it so you will have an idea on how long they will burn.  Depending on how tightly you pack them it will change the burn time.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here I have lit the edge of one of the egg cups and the corner of  one of the pieces I cut from the block.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

At five minutes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

At 15 minutes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

At 25 minutes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The smaller piece went out shortly after this pic was taken.  The larger piece went out at about 37 minutes.  In damp conditions that should be long enough to get your fire going.  Or you could use one to heat water if you were making a quick stop and wanted some coffee.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Great post as allways Man those things realy burn a long time. Is there a bid dif. between the sawdust ones and the lint fire starters?

----------


## laughingbeetle

Oh wow!!  Awesome idea Crash!!  Thanks!!  Now I have to go play with some wax and tinder later!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## vthompson

Thanks for the post and the pictures Crash, I have not been able to do that yet, but I plan to.

----------


## crashdive123

> Great post as allways Man those things realy burn a long time. Is there a bid dif. between the sawdust ones and the lint fire starters?


Not really.  Anything that will burn works.  I've used debris from the chainsaw before.  For the longer burn time I've found that compacting them as much as possible helps.

----------


## Pal334

Nice, good visual aid for us newbies :Smile:  . Speaking of coffee,,,, gotta go

----------


## Ken

Great post, Crash!  

Beats what my kids do.  They use charcoal lighter fluid to get the fire pit in the back yard going.  Seems the old fashioned way of a little paper and kindling is just too slow for them.

----------


## Dennis

Great post thanks for the time and effort to share.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Crash,
Good post with visual assistance!

----------


## nell67

Great post Crash! Thanks.

----------


## Rick

You know, you really are pretty messy but I have to give this post a giant thumbs up!  :Thumbs Up:  :Big Grin:

----------


## smoke

Nice post Crash. I have done the same thing with Dryer lint but I have never thought of using saw dust. Thanks

----------


## Nativedude

Great job Crash. Good pics too!

----------


## Pict

I've made a similar version of these in Brazil but not as fire starters.  When I camp up in the mountains there isn't any fuel up there to burn.  Conditions are very erratic up there, it can be bright and sunny one minute and then windy and foggy the next.  In rainy season you can get pummeled with driving rain and dense fog.  During dry season it can be raw cold, foggy, and windy or bright clear and cold enough to form skim ice on water.  There are very few trees, about the only thing to burn up there is grass and lichen.

When camping up there I use these egg carton/wax/sawdust "fire starters" as stove fuel with my US Army canteen cup and stove sleeve.  Once they get going a large* one will boil a canteen cup of water if sheltered from the wind.  In Brazil we also have quail eggs that come in a similar carton of 30 eggs and I have made a smaller version with these.  I carry both.  Normally I'll start things off with a large one and then pop a smaller one or two in if it needs to burn longer.  I just plan how many meals I need to cook for and pack accordingly with a few extras.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mac

----------


## Fletcher

Thanks Crash good job. Nice layout with pictures. But we want a
full 30 min. video with sound!!

----------


## swampmouse

Wow!  I liked the visual.  Wish more Visuals came with the how-to.  I understand the pictures.

----------


## malevolus

Here's a very similar concept. I made a bunch of these for my pack. The only thing I did different was that I dipped them in wax a few more times than he did. 

http://www.survivaltopics.com/surviv...e-fire-sticks/

----------


## crashdive123

> Here's a very similar concept. I made a bunch of these for my pack. The only thing I did different was that I dipped them in wax a few more times than he did. 
> 
> http://www.survivaltopics.com/surviv...e-fire-sticks/


Those work very well.  The owner of that site is a member here, and I'm sure appreciates your review.  Hey, how about burning on over to the Introduction Section and tell us about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## Aurelius95

Thanks for the pictures, Crash.  This seems like a good project for my son and I to do.  He's 8 and I act like I'm 8.   :Smile:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

This is exactly what I had in mind great post Crash! These will be along on my next trip!

----------


## Rick

He is sort of handy to have around, isn't he? My guess is his wife hangs on to him for stuff just like this. That and the fact she never has to worry about bugs in the house.

----------


## rat31465

I have a recipe for a homemade fire starter paste that I will share to anyone who wishes to PM me requesting it.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> He is sort of handy to have around, isn't he? My guess is his wife hangs on to him for stuff just like this. That and the fact she never has to worry about bugs in the house.


I have learned a good bit from Crash in a short time. Here is an idea what if you soaked the wood chips with lamp oil before the wax. I wonder if it would extend the burn time any?

----------


## Rick

I wouldn't think the wax would adhere to the wood then. I might be wrong but it seems like the wax would solidify but not attach to the wood. I could be wrong. Would certainly be worth a try.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I wouldn't think the wax would adhere to the wood then. I might be wrong but it seems like the wax would solidify but not attach to the wood. I could be wrong. Would certainly be worth a try.


I know some lamp oil is parafin based, might just work.

----------


## crashdive123

One way to find out.....  I would think that the lamp oil might cause it to burn faster, but I've been wrong about a lot of things I thought about in the past.

----------


## Whittler Kev

Nice one.  Very informative

----------


## Ranger F

Very cool!
I grease or Vaseline a old cake pan from Salvation Army store, fill with pine chips I have left over from block of animal bedding. Melt candle stubs everyone saves for me. Pour it over, cool,dump out n break into pieces.
Lights big pieces of wood in the wood stove.

----------


## hunter63

I posted a similar "how to" on the wax and egg cartons at some point after the one that Crash did...

His was before my time.
I make mine the same way with the improvement, now, of a cotton ball with a little PJ stuck in the melted wax.

Fluff this up and it will catch a spark for a ferro rod.

Dryer lime at out house smell like burning dog hair........I don use it.
Sawdust from the fatwood/lighter pine is what I use.

The dipped in wax , rolled newspaper is another version I make a and use...Idea was from an Out Door Life Magazine from years ago.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> I posted a similar "how to" on the wax and egg cartons at some point after the one that Crash did...
> 
> His was before my time.
> I make mine the same way with the improvement, now, of a cotton ball with a little PJ stuck in the melted wax.
> 
> Fluff this up and it will catch a spark for a ferro rod.
> 
> Dryer lime at out house smell like burning dog hair........I don use it.
> Sawdust from the fatwood/lighter pine is what I use.
> ...


Thanks H - another great fire starter.

----------


## Rick

The Wisconsin State Fire Marshal classifies those as "Incendiary Device, Hunter Type 63". Yeah, they know him pretty well.

----------


## crashdive123

I suppose that post should have come with the warning...

*DO NOT MAKE THESE IN YOUR KITCHEN!*

----------


## hunter63

.....or indoor work bench.

----------

